# [CUPS] deux imprimantes pour un seul périphérique (résolu)

## 22decembre

Je dis étrange, mais en fait, c'est surtout merdique !

Sur mon serveur (gentoo), j'ai une imprimante epson branchée en usb, mais pas allumée en permanence !

Quand je l'allume, deux imprimantes apparaissent dans l'interface web de cups (http://serveur:631) ce qui est source de beaucoup de désagrement !

Comment faire pour qu'une seule apparaisse (toujours la même) de telle sorte que les clients n'aient qu'une imprimante de destination ?

Voila pour les identité de périphériques :

```
hal:///org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b8_80e_L03P40504011706140_if1_printer_noserial
```

```
usb://EPSON/Stylus%20CX3600
```

Peut-on aussi faire apparaître les niveau d'encre dans cups ?

```
net-print/cups-1.4.3 was built with the following:

USE="dbus jpeg (multilib) pam perl php png python tiff usb -X -acl -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -samba -slp -ssl -static -xinetd" LINGUAS="fr -da -de -es -eu -fi -id -it -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW" 

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

Last edited by 22decembre on Sun Jun 06, 2010 1:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## 22decembre

J'ai desactivé dbus dans la compilation.

Maintenant, ça a l'air d'aller !

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## 22decembre

c'est bon là ?

----------

## geekounet

Supprime les "(en cours)" et ça sera nickel.  :Smile: 

----------

